

Migrating From Rails To Ember.js - whather
https://grouptalent.com/blog/migrating-from-rails-to-ember

======
JiPi
Nice post, thanks!

I recently started to play with Ember on a Rails 4 app for fun. On the other
hand, we are moving right now at my job to a more API-style Rails app too, but
with Backbone (soon)...

You might be interested in looking at <http://emblemjs.com/> at some point. :)

~~~
whather
We already have some emblem code in production :)

------
tmzt
Are you by any chance using the new router (1.0 RC)?

